# Mortgage Payment and Overpaid Interest Calculator with a couple of options



## DivocSolutions (1 Jun 2020)

Hello everyone, I know Brendan and many others are answering so many questions related to mortgage payments, difference in payments, savings to be made, interest overpaid, redress amount etc. 

I have been thinking and came up with a web page to calculate the below. I have put three options as of now. 
1. Simple mortgage payment calculator - showing interest paid, capital paid etc. This you can find easily in other websites.
2. Two mortgage interest rates comparison - useful if you have a mortgage and you got a new rate while switching, you can see the difference in payments etc
3. Redress amount, overpaid amount calculator - compares two interest rates, most importantly it calculate the history of payments. This will be useful if you know the history of interest rates, i.e your bank rate and ECB+% rate. You can apply these and calculate the overpaid amount in the history and total accumulated as of now.
For 3rd option you have to collect a few details and apply them in the calculator.

You can also download the results in to an excel file.

Link: http://www.divocsolutions.com/mortgagecalcweb/

*Please see the attached screenshots of the mortgage calculator.*
This is my first release of this solution, please have a look at it and let me know if you find any discrepancies. I will correct them and update the web page.
Hopefully this will be useful for some people.

Please be gentle if there are any issues  
Admins, if you think this is useful please move it to right thread/forum. Thank you.


----------



## bbari1 (1 Jun 2020)

Few suggestions if i may.....
When doing comparison, perhaps have an option to show yearly figures (instead of only monthly). Have summary also so you can see how much interest paid in total in both cases. in the heading, show which interest rate is on the left/right....


----------



## DivocSolutions (2 Jun 2020)

bbari1 said:


> Few suggestions if i may.....
> When doing comparison, perhaps have an option to show yearly figures (instead of only monthly). Have summary also so you can see how much interest paid in total in both cases. in the heading, show which interest rate is on the left/right....



Thank you for your feedback. I made a couple of changes.


----------



## DivocSolutions (2 Jun 2020)

DivocSolutions said:


> Hello everyone, I know Brendan and many others are answering so many questions related to mortgage payments, difference in payments, savings to be made, interest overpaid, redress amount etc.
> 
> I have been thinking and came up with a web page to calculate the below. I have put three options as of now.
> 1. Simple mortgage payment calculator - showing interest paid, capital paid etc. This you can find easily in other websites.
> ...



Those who have used the calculator, please share your comments. If anything is missing or would be good to have for someone, let me know and I will l implement.

Link: http://www.divocsolutions.com/mortgagecalcweb/


----------



## DublinHead54 (2 Jun 2020)

An overpayment option would be nice that shows how the balance will change over time with monthly overpayments. Moneysavingexpert does a nice job of this.


----------



## DivocSolutions (2 Jun 2020)

Dublinbay12 said:


> Moneysavingexpert


Thanks, will implement it soon.


----------



## bunny_ (2 Jun 2020)

Be more like the link below with the option to put it into Excel and you're golden... putting your own calculations into Excel is the most valuable feature...






						Karl's Mortgage Calculator
					

Mortgage calculator with graphs, amortization tables, overpayments and PMI




					www.drcalculator.com


----------



## RedOnion (3 Jun 2020)

bunny_ said:


> Be more like the link below with the option to put it into Excel and you're golden...


You can already export to CSV from Karl's mortgage calculator. Just use the desktop site, and it's an option.


----------



## DivocSolutions (9 Jun 2020)

Hello everyone,
   I have added 'Over-payment mortgage calculator', it will be improved further in future. A few other options have been added. Export the calculations to excel is also improved. Savings calculations with Over-payment and switching also added. A screenshot is shown below.

Thanks for a couple of people who have contacted through email. Please have a look at the latest version and let me know or through email if you have any comments.





__





						Divoc Solutions - Free Mortgage Payments Calculator
					





					www.divocsolutions.com


----------



## DivocSolutions (4 Jul 2020)

Hello everyone, 
   Above mortgage payments calculator has been updated with the following options now. 

Simple Mortgage Payments Calculator (EMI)
Overpayment Mortgage Calculator (Reduce Mortgage Term)
Lump Sum Overpayment Mortgage Calculator (Reduce Monthly Payment)
Compare two mortgage interest payments (Switching to another bank)
Mortgage Payments Calculator - by Divoc Solutions

All the calculations can be downloaded as a CSV or XLSX file. A screenshot is attached. Please check and share your comments. Thank you.


----------



## bbari1 (4 Jul 2020)

Numbers with comma and without decimal point would be easy to read.
Perhaps insert a blank column between Current and New interest rate comparison. 
Very handy tool for comparison - good work


----------



## DivocSolutions (4 Jul 2020)

bbari1 said:


> Numbers with comma and without decimal point would be easy to read.
> Perhaps insert a blank column between Current and New interest rate comparison.
> Very handy tool for comparison - good work


Thank you for your comments. I will consider them. 
Updated now


----------



## DivocSolutions (6 Sep 2020)

Hello, A new option has been added and a couple of changes have been made to the Free Mortgage Payments Calculator by Divoc Solutions.
With this new option, which is for an ongoing mortgage, you can see how much interest or capital has been paid or will be paid at a future date when interest changes. This is mainly useful for people who are coming out of 'variable to fixed' or 'fixed to another fixed', etc.
Let me know if you have any comments, hopefully it's useful for someone.
Please share it with your friends. Thank you.

https://www.divocsolutions.com/mortgagecalcweb/


----------

